# Small unidentifiable pancake compressor cylinder



## doggiswoggis (Dec 13, 2021)

I got this great little pancake compressor. Both brand and serial number stickers are fell plumb off.

Cylinder is real scored and felt ring real loose in bore. It’ll fill up after it gets real hot, running for 1/2 hour or more. I hate to throw it out, everything else works great.

Needs a new cylinder: 38mm bore x 1 7/8” height, plus a piston ring (felt ring part). I haven’t had any luck online with cyl. bore this small. Anyone have any info on older parts like this?


----------

